# Backup question



## SuperMiguel (Aug 31, 2009)

So im running my system on a Raid 0, using 3 drives, also i have on the same system a raid 5 (/mnt/Full/), i know sooner or latter my raid 0 is going to brake =) so i would like to do a backup of it.. Whats the best way to set weekly backups for this system? I would like to backup / so that way if one of my raid 0 drives crashes i can just put another drive and copy / from my raid 5 to the new array. Is rsync -av the best command to do this?


----------



## vittorio (Aug 31, 2009)

why don't simply use dump/restore commands?
(http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/backup-basics.html)
//V.


----------



## SuperMiguel (Aug 31, 2009)

so i guess i will run 

```
dump -0u -f /dev/sda1 /mnt/Full/
```
then the next week ill run this????

```
dump -1u -f /dev/sda1 /mnt/Full/
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd first create ufs snapshot, and then dump ufs snapshot...
this is especially good if your fs is being modified, while you make dump.

dumps take long time, while snapshots are created in seconds (and they almost don't use space), after you dumped snapshot you can rm it


----------



## vittorio (Sep 1, 2009)

What I usually do is a daily incremental backup. In the weekend I do a full backup. 

The retention depends of course on your needs (I delete backup older than 30 days).

In any case 'man dump' will provide you all details so you can create scripts.

//V.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're just backing up files instead of the whole disk, net/rsync is another option. I have a web server with over 5 GB to backup, and rsyncing it is much faster than dump. It usually takes under 5 minutes (it's just slow the first time).


----------

